# 2010 Bontrager Race Lite wheels



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I previously described my initial impressions with Bontrager's new 2010 Race wheels:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187977&highlight=2010+race

However, after some additional time on them, the Race wheels proved to be less than satisfactory on a few levels -- weight, a large delay in drive engagement and sluggish handling.

My excellent LBS was kind enough to do a swap for Bontrager's 2010 Race Lite wheelset. These are a standout improvement over the race wheels!

The Race Lites are great to look at, they are super stiff, handling is superb, they are much lighter than the Race wheels and there is no drive engagement delay. On the race wheels, I was feeling almost a quarter turn of the crank before engagement. On the Race Lites, that delay is almost non-existent. Acceleration and braking have improved, too. 

If you are considering a new wheelset, be sure to give these Race Lites a look. I'm very pleased with them and my bike feels like a whole new machine. http://bontrager.com/model/08252

Gratuitous pics attached: :thumbsup:


----------

